
10x The Amount of Books You Read – Read App - mogens
https://getread.app
======
coldtea
We actually need 1/2x the amount of books we read, and higher quality, more in
depth reading.

Reading is not a hot dog eating competition.

~~~
mogens
Yes agree that it's all about getting value from books. The amount of books
you can increase of course depends on where you start. The goal is not to rush
through books to not retain anything, the goal is to read as much as possible
while retaining as much as possible.

